# General > Business >  Affordable Housing Update

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Affordable Housing Update*

House Building Figures show importance of affordable housing investment in the Highlands  A briefing note issued by The Highland Council indicates that 415 new houses were completed in The Highland Council area between June and September 2010.  This is an improvement over the first quarter of the financial year (402) and more than the same period in 2008/9 (383) and 2009/10 (302).  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

